
How many transactions per second can Bitcoin handle? Theoretically - maxtaylor
https://ia.cr/2019/416
======
grilledfishonly
the vernacular is hilarious. -"midnight musings" -"skinniest transaction".
LOL.

Gottcha. The paper's finding are 27 transactions/second for "pre-SegWit era".
Theoretically accurate and worthwhile to know, I guess.

------
flashdashcrypto
intelligent introspection, if I understand the paper correctly. Quite
educational. Taught me two or three more things about transactional details.
Thanks.

